# U.S. willing to leave 10,000 troops in Iraq past year's end, officials say



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

TERRIBLE idea, those Troops are going to left at the mercy of the Iraqis, I see some big terrorist attacks on the remaining US Troops when most go....

U.S. willing to leave 10,000 troops in Iraq past year's end, officials say









> Reporting from Washington and Baghdad The White House is prepared to keep as many as 10,000 U.S. troops in Iraq after the end of the year, amid growing concern that the planned pullout of virtually all remaining American forces would lead to intensified militant attacks, according to U.S. officials.
> 
> Keeping troops in Iraq after the deadline for their departure at the end of December would require agreement of Iraq's deeply divided government, which is far from certain. The Iraqis so far have not made a formal request for U.S. troops to remain, according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the matter publicly.
> 
> ...



Iraq U.S. troops: U.S. willing to leave 10,000 troops in Iraq past year's end, officials say - latimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

US 'offering' to keep troops in Iraq? More like begging for permission to stay.








> The Associated Press reported late yesterday (citing the ever-popular White Houses "sources"  that is, officials probably authorized to speak and plant a message in the press but granted anonymity anyways) that the Obama administration is "offering" to keep 10,000 troops in Iraq in 2012, beyond the agreed deadline with the Iraqis to withdraw all troops.
> 
> While that word "offer" has been repeatedly used by US officials named and unnamed in recent months, a better word might be "pleading." US officials insist that Iran has been expanding contacts and assistance to some Shiite militias inside the country. Less often stated is the fact that Iraq never had the kind of national reconciliation needed for lasting domestic peace, and that Sunni militias appear to be on the move again.
> 
> ...



US 'offering' to keep troops in Iraq? More like begging for permission to stay. - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't like that at all. I remember Lebanon (Beirut) as I was in Israel in 1983.  

*This is not good. Take them all out. *


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

They should never have been sent there in the first place.


----------



## elvis (Jul 7, 2011)

wait I thought the ossiah was going to pull ALL the troops out.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah a major part of why I say he is a thrid Bush term.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2011)

"They should never have been sent there in the first place."

Looking back in history with that thinking does not allow for a forward looking attitude that can deal with the present issues.

Rather useless. Time spent recriminating the past could be put to better use in deciding the future from the present.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8]YouTube - &#x202a;Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

I pick the present and look to the future. 

*Move the troops out now, failing now, as soon as possible.*


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> "They should never have been sent there in the first place."
> 
> Looking back in history with that thinking does not allow for a forward looking attitude that can deal with the present issues.
> 
> ...



I said they should never have been sent there before they were sent there.
Of course I was ridiculed a lot for that stance as well.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2011)

Noting that Iraq had not asked yet for troops to stay, White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said: "There's only so much time here available for the Iraqi government to make such a request. If they do, we will consider it."
it's nothing really but a goodwill gesture


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > "They should never have been sent there in the first place."
> ...



I'm not ridiculing you. I'm only saying that you might wish to move into the present to deal with these present issues that are coming up which are the 10,000 troops.  You know. The ones that might be left. What do you think about that?

Then you can go back into the past and recriminate.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Well.. I think they should be left there, why do all U.S. troops have to be out? In fact we should keep a military base there in my opinion. Whats to stop Iran from expanding their influence in Iraq once we are out? Why do we still have troops in Western Europe? They should be out. But Middle East is going to be a hot bed for quite some time, what are the advantages in removing all our troops after spending all this money and lives liberating the place?


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Well.. I think they should be left there, why do all U.S. troops have to be out?



Firstly, history in the middle east has shown what happens to such small forces remaining from occupation and small forces left to maintain security of puppet governments in the me. It is not a good history and Americas response in this history has been a poor one as well, leading to a very strong chance that thousands upon thousands of marines could be slaughtered between the Shia and Sunni civil war in Iraq.

The foe knows this and has no problem with driving huge amounts of explosives into Marine bases.  Iran supports the Shia and with what they've allowed across which are now in the hands of Moqtada Sadr and Abdul Aziz al-Hakim a small remaining force is just asking for a response. It now looks as though Sadr will win out and soon his "Mehdi" Army will expand (he stood them down to reorder the entire hierarchy) and he is now is coordinating entirely with Iran for direction.  Shia vs Sunni is the conflict that America has been holding back. It's coming to a head and will begin there first imo.

I pray that all Americans are removed from that arena. It is a civil war that comes riding the back of a far wider engagement.  Weapons are being juggled all over the me like I've never seen before. Iran could easily have more than a few nuclear piles considering how much uranium is out there for sale and the centrifuges are back on line with new controls in place.

I fear for these possible deaths Jroc.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



They should not be left there because with a country the size of Iraq, 10,000 US Soldiers really isn't a sufficient force especially if they are spread out and keep in mind, most combat operations forces are already out of the country including all the infantry units, they are all in Afghanistan right now. Most of the troops in Iraq are trainers, support troops, and advisors. Keeping such a small force in another country requires alot of cooperation, trust and security with the local Iraqi forces, much of with are filled with Shia and Sunni insurgents. This is not like Germany or England where we can keep 10,000 US Troops and some bases there and depend on local security to help us, keeping a force this size in Iraq basically means we are going to have to depend on the Iraqis for alot of our protection and security and I do not like this one bit, I agree with Ropey get them the fuck out of there before we start seeing some huge attacks occur like the Beirut barracks bombing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> They should never have been sent there in the first place.



Ok thats fine and maybe you are right, however, this does nothing for the 10,000 US Troops whose lives will be in grave danger if they are left behind.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya know I think we should set up shop in Iraq.  No soldier believed we would be out by the end of the year.  Now Iran is testing missles and getting bolder as it believes the US presence is close to dwindeling.  Saying it can reach our battleships.  Oh to be so bold there must be a plan.  We should take some of our funded bases out of Europe and place them in Iraq allowing a close presence at all times.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. I think they should be left there, why do all U.S. troops have to be out?
> ...



A base is a base, that doesn't mean we provide security, we can help out and prop up the government with air support if needed, I wouldn't worry about any car bombs and such the base can be secured. We can't just leave it to Iran, and if what you say might happen did happen, we'd have to be back in there anyway, so we might as well keep a base there as a deterrent this is not Lebanon Ropey that was a totally different situation we're just going to have to disagree on this one.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 12, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I would say that they will all be taken out anyway.  I doubt America will leave troops on the ground in that arena when the civil war ramps up. They are waiting for the full stand down.

America's paid for it. I doubt if they will keep any troops there regardless if Iraq asks for them  Time will tell Jroc. 

And it's going to start.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



With only 10,000 US Troops in the country we will have to depend alot more on the Iraqis for our security, these 10,000 Troops will be spread out in several different locations because you can't put all your eggs in 1 basket.I don't like it, this would only work if these Troops were stationed in Kurdistan, the Kurds are friends to the US and no US Troop has lost one hair on his head in the Kurdish territories, but if you are trying to put them in the Sunni or Shite areas forget about it, they will be targeted and attacked daily as their numbers decrease, Al Sadr is licking his chops at the chance.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Ya know I think we should set up shop in Iraq.  No soldier believed we would be out by the end of the year.  Now Iran is testing missles and getting bolder as it believes the US presence is close to dwindeling.  Saying it can reach our battleships.  Oh to be so bold there must be a plan.  We should take some of our funded bases out of Europe and place them in Iraq allowing a close presence at all times.



How are US bases in Iraq going to prevent the Iranians from developing weapons? unless you go into Iran and physically stop them, they will keep developing.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know I think we should set up shop in Iraq.  No soldier believed we would be out by the end of the year.  Now Iran is testing missles and getting bolder as it believes the US presence is close to dwindeling.  Saying it can reach our battleships.  Oh to be so bold there must be a plan.  We should take some of our funded bases out of Europe and place them in Iraq allowing a close presence at all times.
> ...



Indeed, however setting up bases in Iraq shows a commitment to the middle east.  The people over here want us to be here but if they take our side and we leave then they are defenseless so they strattle the fence just in case  we leave and they need a new loyalty.  If we show them we are here to see change through then change will come.  Iran is sending fighters and weapons into Iraq trying to influence local governments and convince them they can not only help but defeat any who oppose them ie. the threat that missles can reach America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. President said:
> ...



You are in Iraq so maybe you can answer this, do the Iraqis really want a pro longed US Presence in their country? I don't mind the US being there if they are wanted however I keep hearing reports about the Iraqis wanting us to leave, the Mahdi Army going into full attack mode if we stay, and that insurgent attacks and mortar strikes have increased as the US makes their presence even smaller, boldening insurgents. If we go down to a force of only 10,000 US Troops in Iraq the insurgents will up the anti even more, putting our troops in grave risk.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> The people over here want us to be here



Maybe you should ask those peoples before speaking in their name. 
Pew Polls is a good start for US ratings in M.Eastern countries.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > The people over here want us to be here
> ...



I have asked.  The "polls" are rediculous and almost never taken by average people.  You know kind of like the ones in America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. President said:
> ...



Ignore Ekrem, she just wants the US out of the region so the Turks can reclaim the Ottoman Empire again.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> I have asked.  The "polls" are rediculous and almost never taken by average people.  You know kind of like the ones in America.



Whom have you asked? 
Did you ask only people in the Green Zone or other also, like for example "avarage people" in Tikrit or Basra and countless other cities where you won't step a foot in without your gun and armored vehicle?


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> You are in Iraq so maybe you can answer this, do the Iraqis really want a pro longed US Presence in their country? I don't mind the US being there if they are wanted however I keep hearing reports about the Iraqis wanting us to leave, the Mahdi Army going into full attack mode if we stay, and that insurgent attacks and mortar strikes have increased as the US makes their presence even smaller, boldening insurgents. If we go down to a force of only 10,000 US Troops in Iraq the insurgents will up the anti even more, putting our troops in grave risk.



Well at the end of the day we won't go down to 10,000 thats not realistic and its not safe.   Just a bunch of mumbo jumbo around election time.  The people here have thanked us daily.  We build schools and we allow them to walk the streets in a relative peace they have not known for a long time.  Insurgents are stepping up attacks because they 1 are being funded even more by Iran most of the people we kill/capture are from other countries.  2  the insurgents want it to look like America left because our military wasnt strong enough to defeat them.  Had a little kid up here raped with a knife because her parents were the wrong religion.  Yeah I'd say it was worth us being here.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked.  The "polls" are rediculous and almost never taken by average people.  You know kind of like the ones in America.
> ...



Average people in and out the green zone.  You know the people whose faces light up because we are there with our rifles and armored trucks hunting down the people who blew their kids up while they were playing at the park yesterday.  Bet you didn't see that on the news.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Average people in and out the green zone.  You know the people whose faces light up because we are there with our rifles and armored trucks hunting down the people who blew their kids up while they were playing at the park yesterday.  Bet you didn't see that on the news.



Yes, happy children playing in parks and singing Kumbaya. 
Data tells us, that children are mal-nutritioned and have no access to water. With thousands of Iraqi children still living as refugees in neighboring countries.
So, please stop with your cheap "saving children"-rhetoric. 

And by the way, let me ask, what events triggered the situation of the "happily playing children in parks" not being so happily any more?
You make adventurous claims, that the Iraqis want you to be there.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Yes, happy children playing in parks and singing Kumbaya.
> Data tells us, that children are mal-nutritioned and have no access to water. With thousands of Iraqi children still living as refugees in neighboring countries.
> So, please stop with your cheap "saving children"-rhetoric.
> 
> ...



I know data tells you things and you dont know the data is wrong so you dont know you are wrong.  Simple math and all.  But as far as access to water we dig wells.  We build bridges and buildings. There were thousands of Iraqi kids living as refugees before we got there.  You know when people were being exterminated.  I make no claims except that which I have heard first hand.  Which is obviously more than we can say for you.  The reason the kids were blown up at the park was to stop cooperation of a town who was happy to have America there.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

Ropey said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I have been very clear on that bring them home immediately.


----------



## DiAnna (Jul 12, 2011)

I want them all out of Iraq.  I certainly don't want 10,000 soldiers abandoned in that hell-hole without the support they require to stay alive, let alone accomplish anything... as if anything more could be accomplished now.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 13, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I have been very clear on that. Bring them home immediately.



That's the context that is important in this discussion imo. You are now very clear in this thread.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a good use for our so-called elected officials, let them back up their own B.S. by sending them to Iraq, and bring the good people back to our communities.


----------

